# Who still shops at HEB



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/business/local/article/H-E-B-ramps-up-sustainable-seafood-5687185.php
It's kind of funny how they don't even talk about our one day recreational snapper season. How long will it be before the EDF and the feds figure out how much money they can make on venison and take that away from the recreational sector?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

We shop at HEB frequently, they have the best prime tenderloins!!!


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I do and will continue.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Always have and always will as long as I live in the same area.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

In some areas, HEB is the only good choice.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Always have and always will as long as I live in the same area.


We don't have much choice here other than WM (WHY pay MORE)..HEB is tops in my book..And its a Texas based Co..


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Don't have much of a choice in Eagle Pass. Store is fairly clean and prices are good. Produce is always fresh and meat selection is great.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

At least 3 or 4 times a week. Would not consider shopping anywhere else.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Only game in town besides Walmart and I try not to spend a dime in there if I can help it. It's a whole diffrent caliber of people and WM doesn't have squat on hebs meat case


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I would,,,,if they would only build one in Crosby.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Soooo, you are mad because a private Texas company didn't have it mentioned in a press release that our Federal government is overly influenced (bought off) by commercial fishing and "head boat" interests?

I was a teenager when Texas stopped the commercial harvest of red drum. It was a huge fight, commercial interests had a fit, screamed about how they would be ruined, but it happened anyway. There's a reason the GCCA's sticker had a redfish on it (yes, it was GCCA back then). Decades later, I catch big reds until I get tired, and think nothing about only being able to tag a single fish and return the next. We used to bring home hundreds of pounds of kingfish per trip from the rigs out of Freeport. Now, I'm happy with my 2 per person. I'm not saying I'm happy about a one day snapper season, but I'm not going to boycott a good company because we haven't figured out how to overcome corporate influence on regulators.

Maybe we could push for a tag system? Pay for a set number of red snapper tags, all red snapper outside of 9 miles must be tagged or they are confiscated along with the usual hefty ticket.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

pg542 said:


> I would,,,,if they would only build one in Crosby.


or Baytown.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

We only shop at HEB, every place is else is terrible


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Not much choice here, but I like HEB anyway. We did just have an ALDI open, and my wife and I like it also, for certain things. It is unbelievable how cheap some things are. They don't have all the bells and whistles, but I like their business model. That's how they keep things cheap.


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

*i shop there!*

were supposed to boycott HEB because of the rec. snapper season?
ummmm... no. HEB is great! best customer service, - a lot of good, texas products
on the shelf, and normally plenty of checkout lanes open


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

WillieP said:


> or Baytown.


Haven't heard an announcement but saw that Scott McClelland said they were adding more stores including Baytown. At least there is hope!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

HEB is awesome!

I bought some HEB brand freezer bags that sucked balls. Their manager said "bring em' back and we'll switch them out for something else" No issues at all. When their customers talk they listen.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I tend to shop at a couple of the local grocery stores depending on what I'm shopping for, but HEB gets the bulk of my business.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

My wife is in HEB at least 3-4 times a week and I'm in there at least once a week. I just wished they would upgrade the Columbus HEB. Its about the size of a dollar general store. Quality is still there though.


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

were getting a super heb in lj soon!! cant wait walmart sucks balls, the sheer number of fat people and skinny isles make shopping there a pain


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

HEB rocks. 

Love their 50/50 corn flour tortillias. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll continue to shop there. Their stance on recreational snapper fishing, if they even have one, doesn't come into play in my grocery shopping decision making process. Not everything is an elaborate conspiracy against recreational fishermen, but if you're a hammer everything looks like a nail...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

In most areas the only alterative is WalMart, go check out where a bunch of there profits are spent and you'll choose HEB over them every time. The snapper mess can be laid at the feet of the EDF and WM is one of if not there biggest contributor, there no better when it comes to guns either.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The new HEB they just built by me is to bad A to give up.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess you can find something wrong with any company or product.... Man some of yall REALLY like HEB.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

J_Philla said:


> were getting a super heb in lj soon!! cant wait walmart sucks balls, the sheer number of fat people and skinny isles make shopping there a pain


Walmart, uggg. HEB for us is a drive but enjoy doing business with them.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

*New heb*

Houston's 1st HEB was the one on Westheimer at fountain view and a tiny store compared to the new one that opened couple days on San Felipe.






http://www.khou.com/story/life/shop...-h-e-bs-giant-new-store-near-uptown/23608757/


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I do, but I shop at Krogers too. The beef to me is tastier at HEB.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

*Another video*

91k square feet


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

I shop at HEB but I'll be damned if I'll ever buy a red snapper from there.


----------



## ag07 (Mar 7, 2006)

I've lived in other states where there are no HEB's. I always tell my wife how lucky we are to have an HEB. It's not the fanciest or the most unique, but pound for pound, it is the best community grocery store I've ever found.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I shop at HEB. I used to buy salmon there but now all they have is "farm raised" fish. No longer purchase salmon there. I bought some lobster tails and kobe steaks on Monday for me and the Mrs. Prices were good. Finally getting the Mrs. to eat steak. She said the Kobe steak was "pretty good"!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Count Dragula said:


> 91k square feet


Pfffft. Sugar Land 109k Sq Ft. :dance: :slimer:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hilton said:


> I shop at HEB but I'll be damned if I'll ever buy a red snapper from there.


x2, i probably couldnt afford what they want a lb. anyway


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> Not much choice here, but I like HEB anyway. We did just have an ALDI open, and my wife and I like it also, for certain things. It is unbelievable how cheap some things are. They don't have all the bells and whistles, but I like their business model. That's how they keep things cheap.


Interesting story between ALDI and Trader Joe's.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/12/02/aldi_grocery_store_best_in_america_related_to_trader_joe_s.html


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I hit the HEB by my office(Beechnut and West Belt) every couple of weeks to pick up a couple of lamb breasts. If you haven't tried them, cooked like baby back ribs, they are ridiculous. Dirt cheap as well.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

HEB (and David Dewhurst) sold the citizens of Texas out on a good piece of immigration legislation and y'all just go on snuggling up with the bastards.

A few years ago, Texas republicans drafted an anti-sanctuary city bill. 

Now HEB CEO donates BIG dollars to the Republicans (the kind of money where when he calls people answer).
It was clear the legislation had the votes to pass. BUT he was against it. He had stores catering to Mexicans and was going to try to put a store across the border (if I remember correctly)
So he calls David Dewhurst, who has to put the legislation on the calendar for a vote AND the legislation never gets on the calendar.

I won't shop there, but I don't think I have been missed.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

surf_ox said:


> HEB rocks.
> 
> Love their 50/50 corn flour tortillias.
> 
> ...


Man I just tried those the other day and they are the cats pajamas!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

cva34 said:


> We don't have much choice here other than WM (WHY pay MORE)..HEB is tops in my book..And its a Texas based Co..


Yup, and them lil chi-wa-nese make good sushi.:bounce:

Stewarts in swinny has good deals and excellent meat, I just forget about going over there, it's even closer than HEB.

Hispanic
Employment
Burea

LOL


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

The clute HEB is basically a Mexican food mart.......it sucks ***


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Yup, and them lil chi-wa-nese make good sushi.:bounce:
> 
> Stewarts in swinny has good deals and excellent meat, I just forget about going over there, it's even closer than HEB.
> 
> ...


 Hmmm... not to disparage a local business, but we only go there for convenience and try to do the bulk of our grocery shopping at the HEB in West Columbia or Bay City. Stewarts does have good meat, but a lot of times it doesn't move fast enough and you need to use it that day or freeze it. Everything else is just high... like you would expect in a one-grocery-store-town. Good folks though and we do buy some things there but there's no comparison between them and HEB.

And then there is the crawfish issue we had last year...
I bought two sacks of bugs for a crawfish boil. Took them home and started purging them. One sack was good, the other was over half full of dead ones. Took them back and they said they could not make it good. I had folks coming over so I had to buy another sack. I could understand if I had a few dead, but over half a sack? HEB has no problem making up for dead loss. So, I just buy them elsewhere now.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

going_deep said:


> The clute HEB is basically a Mexican food mart.......it sucks ***


HEB in cypress employs lots of local high school kids.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I love HEB, shop at Whole Foods some but its pricey. Won't set foot in Wal Mart.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

HEB 90% of the time. The other 10% is Kroger simply because of convenience.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tried to checkout the new Tanglewood HEB this AM... Evidently I wasn't the only one. Parking lot was FULL and they had a bushel of cops around it trying to get folks in and out. Guess I'll wait a week or so...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I buy groceries at HEB almost 100% of the time but I don't buy Red Snapper from them or any other store.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I shop a Kroger's. I find the layout of most HEBs difficult to navigate, especially when it is busy.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Why you crying? I would rather go to get fresh snaps at HEB than to go catch 3 and spend $500.00 on gas for a trip out deep. Besides that they are the best store around in my book. They don't make the rules the feds do so go cry to them.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i avoid HEB/WMT as much as i can & only as last choice of businesses
i refuse to buy thawed seafood when i can catch fresh.
i definitely wont buy snapper or order at restaurants .. personal boycott of the snapper management


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Grumpy365 said:


> HEB (and David Dewhurst) sold the citizens of Texas out on a good piece of immigration legislation and y'all just go on snuggling up with the bastards.
> 
> A few years ago, Texas republicans drafted an anti-sanctuary city bill.
> 
> ...


Can you prove any of this or, is this just for urban legend BS made up over a few twelve packs?


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

I prefer HEB over most other chain grocery stores due to selection and price. If I'm in an area with a good local grocery, I'll always try it first.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

HEB is about to build 2 stores in the Fulshear area...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Can you prove any of this or, is this just for urban legend BS made up over a few twelve packs?


. Even if true, the argument is with dewhurst, not with HEB.. They only have a responsibility to their shareholders, not to be on the "right" side of the immigration debate. Anybody can lobby, and if they can pull off a coup for their company with legal lobbying efforts, that just makes good business sense. Dewhurst, on the other hand, has a responsibility to constituents beyond just HEB.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Always have and will continue,,, we prefer HEBâ€¦. i don't have time to get my drawers in a wad about stuff like that,,, I have very little off time from work each week to be avoiding places just because some article ****** me offâ€¦ we go get our grocery shopping done at HEB and get the household stuff from Walmart,, get it done and get on with our lives and whatever free time we have...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

GSMAN said:


> I shop at HEB. I used to buy salmon there but now all they have is "farm raised" fish. No longer purchase salmon there. I bought some lobster tails and kobe steaks on Monday for me and the Mrs. Prices were good. Finally getting the Mrs. to eat steak. She said the Kobe steak was "pretty good"!


Pasadena store has both wild and farm raised.
Big difference in taste.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Can you prove any of this or, is this just for urban legend BS made up over a few twelve packs?


I think the proof is in the store shelves. I complained to the HEB store manager about the products being stocked always have the Spanish label forward. I told her I didn't speak or read Spanish. She said she agreed it wasn't "right" but that it is corporate policy. Some of the HEB branded products, the English label is so small it can h barely be seen.
HEB knows how many illegals are here and they cater to them.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> Hmmm... not to disparage a local business, but we only go there for convenience and try to do the bulk of our grocery shopping at the HEB in West Columbia or Bay City. Stewarts does have good meat, but a lot of times it doesn't move fast enough and you need to use it that day or freeze it. Everything else is just high... like you would expect in a one-grocery-store-town. Good folks though and we do buy some things there but there's no comparison between them and HEB.
> 
> And then there is the crawfish issue we had last year...
> I bought two sacks of bugs for a crawfish boil. Took them home and started purging them. One sack was good, the other was over half full of dead ones. Took them back and they said they could not make it good. I had folks coming over so I had to buy another sack. I could understand if I had a few dead, but over half a sack? HEB has no problem making up for dead loss. So, I just buy them elsewhere now.


Sorry about your bad bugs, my buddies wife shops there. She's a cupon queen, she can get a jam packed buggy and a 30 pack of NATTIES for under a Hondo.


----------



## jaybee193 (Feb 11, 2010)

I would love to shop there, but the only problem i kept finding was I don't speak Spanish. Done with HEB around here......


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jaybee193 said:


> I would love to shop there, but the only problem i kept finding was I don't speak Spanish. Done with HEB around here......


 You pretty much better start farming, because if that's your criteria for selecting a grocery store, sooner or later you'll be done in Texas.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

capn john said:


> It's kind of funny how they don't even talk about our one day recreational snapper season. How long will it be before the EDF and the feds figure out how much money they can make on venison and take that away from the recreational sector?


Capn John ... I share your angst over the current mismanagement of our red snapper fishery but I don't feel our grief belongs with HEB or restaurants that serve it. Our problem lies with those in charge of administering these ridiculous regulations by which we are forced to adhere to (or not* ;*) ..)

There are enough red snapper out there for us and them and HEB is not doing anything illegal or unethical. And if there are folks out there that have the money and/or the hunger to pay those exorbitant prices then more power to them.

Just my 2Â¢ ....


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never noticed the new HEB here in League City putting everything on the shelf with a spanish label to the outside. Guess I'll pay more attention next time.


----------



## jaybee193 (Feb 11, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> You pretty much better start farming, because if that's your criteria for selecting a grocery store, sooner or later you'll be done in Texas.


Never really said it was my criteria. Plenty of smaller places to shop in the area, just thought i would try HEB a couple of times. I would rather pay a little more somewhere else than go back there. We will survive without the farm i'm sure....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Getting Prime Tenderloins there for dinner...$19/LB...I would pay $50/LB they are so awesome!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Our area is getting 3 new HEBs on off FM 1463 and to be one of their largest. One off FM 723 at FM 1093 and another in Fulshear caddy corner and across FM 1093 from Dekkars Resturant. Best grocery store I've ever been to.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

pg542 said:


> I would,,,,if they would only build one in Crosby.


Thwy still havent grown huh? We lived in Newport for a few years and that was the only bad thing, not much shopping choices.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Love HEB. The best in my area. And who else is playing Christian music in this day and age????????


:texasflag


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

juan said:


> Our area is getting 3 new HEBs on off FM 1463 and to be one of their largest. One off FM 723 at FM 1093 and another in Fulshear caddy corner and across FM 1093 from Dekkars Resturant. Best grocery store I've ever been to.


The one on 1463 will be about the size of the one on pin oak.

where did you get the info about an HEB by Dekkers ?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

bigbarr said:


> Always have and will continue,,, we prefer HEBâ€¦. i don't have time to get my drawers in a wad about stuff like that,,, I have very little off time from work each week to be avoiding places just because some article ****** me offâ€¦ we go get our grocery shopping done at HEB and get the household stuff from Walmart,, get it done and get on with our lives and whatever free time we have...


x2 letting an article or labels faced a certain way bother you guys...lmao gee whiz


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

At least twice a week. Sometimes more often than that.

TH


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

usually several times per week


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't believe how safeway ruined Randalls.......I can remember when it was the only place to shop now it is dying


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

HEB is a much better experience than the Krogers that is right across the street. I go to Kroger for speed, HEB to shop. The only good thing about Kroger its easy to get in and out of. Cuz no one is there. If I ran Kroger I would go to HEB and copy everything they did.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We have some friends who raise their own livestock and grow most of their own food. They produce more than enough and sell the rest. Rarely do they need anything from the grocery store. All organic and homegrown. I think they might be on to something good. Self reliance. The average person is too dang lazy for that much work. I never hear them complaining about HEB either. :rotfl:

BTW, they have whole broilers ready... $4.50/lb if anyone needs some organic yard bird.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

pg542 said:


> I would,,,,if they would only build one in Crosby.


My brother actually worked at the HEB in Crosby when it closed do to the super walmart opening up. I hate going into that walmart now and try to avoid it when i can. For quick grocery trips we always go to Arlans (Jays as i still call it most the time). For our big grocery runs we always go to the HEB in Atascocita.


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

In SATX it's either HEB, or Walmart, and I'm not a commie. Besides, I appreciate that they employ the less-abled. Oh, and Costco for random stuff I didn't know I needed.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

When I was a vendor for different grocery stores, 99% of all management for Randalls were complete as*holes. I will never step foot in one again.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Grumpy365 said:


> HEB (and David Dewhurst) sold the citizens of Texas out on a good piece of immigration legislation and y'all just go on snuggling up with the bastards.
> 
> *A few years ago*, Texas republicans drafted an anti-sanctuary city bill.
> 
> ...





bigfishtx said:


> Can you prove any of this or, is this just for urban legend BS made up over a few twelve packs?


Well, the part about a corporation donating to politicians is probably true (big surprise there, LOL), but I call BS on the rest of his post. "A few Years ago" HEB already had stores all over Mexico, they weren't trying to open one little store "across the border." Howard Butt III was already living in Mexico with his family full time by 1996 to run the Mexico operations. Charles Butt, the older brother, runs the entire show out of San Antonio HQ.

So I'd go with Grumpy made it up over a few 12 packs Bigfish. In fact, for slandering such an outstanding Texas family run business Grumpy should be sentenced to buying all future 12 packs from HEB.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

10% off wine when you buy a six pack.  I love my HEB.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

we go to heb so much that when we started talking about relocating we looked to see if there was a heb in the area lol


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Can you prove any of this or, is this just for urban legend BS made up over a few twelve packs?


http://www.chron.com/news/article/Business-opposition-puts-sanctuary-cities-bill-2080186.php

AUSTIN â€" As two of Texas' most politically-involved business leaders emerged as opponents, a bill banning "sanctuary cities" lost crucial momentum Friday, raising the possibility the measure will be killed or substantially weakened before the special session of the Texas Legislature ends Wednesday.
HillCo Partners' lobby team, led by Neal T. "Buddy" Jones, is working on behalf of Houston home builder Bob Perry and San Antonio grocery store magnate Charles Butt to alter a proposal that would permit law enforcement officers to inquire about the immigration status of people they detain, Jones' partner Bill Miller confirmed.
Miller declined to detail the changes Jones hopes to make in the legislation, saying only that they have "given language to members" to consider including in the proposal, which would carry financial penalties for cities that prohibit law enforcement from inquiring about immigration status.
The opposition of the business leaders demonstrates a schism in the Republican Party on the issue, designated a priority by Gov. Rick Perry. Bob Perry, no relation to the governor, is a prolific Republican contributor who has given $2.5 million to the governor's campaign coffers since 2001. HEB CEO Butt has made substantial contributions to members of both parties.
Friday, the House State Affairs Committee canceled hearings scheduled to pass the bill for the second day in a row, due to a lack of a quorum, as exhausted lawmakers returned home to tend to their businesses and families. A meeting has been scheduled for Monday, but House leaders did not rule out that a meeting could be called during the weekend if enough lawmakers return to Austin.

there are other articles backing it up as well


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> . Even if true, the argument is with dewhurst, not with HEB.. They only have a responsibility to their shareholders, not to be on the "right" side of the immigration debate. Anybody can lobby, and if they can pull off a coup for their company with legal lobbying efforts, that just makes good business sense. Dewhurst, on the other hand, has a responsibility to constituents beyond just HEB.


I don't know, If you read the latest Supreme Court decision about campaign finance from Chief Justice Roberts wrote the majority opinion , he states basically the office holder owes big money donors "particular gratitude" and the "gratitude system is the basics nature of the party system". 
(McCutcheon v. Federal Election Commision.... page 38)

Read it your self.

http://www.fec.gov/law/litigation/mccutcheon_sc_opinion.pdf ( it is page 38 of the Majority opinion or page 44 of the total document)


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Grumpy365 said:


> I don't know, If you read the latest Supreme Court decision about campaign finance from Chief Justice Roberts wrote the majority opinion , he states basically the office holder owes big money donors "particular gratitude" and the "gratitude system is the basics nature of the party system".
> (McCutcheon v. Federal Election Commision.... page 38)
> 
> Read it your self.
> ...


And that affects HEB's responsibility to the public, or lack thereof, in what way?


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> And that affects HEB's responsibility to the public, or lack thereof, in what way?


They have every right to do what they wan't. I just refuse to shop there (and I know I am not missed, but I stick by my convictions and surprised how short the memory of people are)

You said " Dewhurst, on the other hand, has a responsibility to constituents beyond just HEB." I countered with a Supreme Court desicion that basicly said, politicians are bound to give big donors special consideration. (Bound might be a little strong, but not by much)


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Grumpy365 said:


> They have every right to do what they wan't. I just refuse to shop there (and I know I am not missed, but I stick by my convictions and surprised how short the memory of people are)
> 
> You said " Dewhurst, on the other hand, has a responsibility to constituents beyond just HEB." I countered with a Supreme Court desicion that basicly said, politicians are bound to give big donors special consideration. (Bound might be a little strong, but not by much)


 Dewhurst has an inherent obligation to his constitutents, the Constitution(s), and the state of Texas as well, no matter how that's affected by the aforementioned court case. The addition of an additional "responsibility" doesn't negate an existing one. HEB has no such encumbrances, but are solely obliged to their shareholders.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Dewhurst has an inherent obligation to his constitutents, the Constitution(s), and the state of Texas as well, no matter how that's affected by the aforementioned court case. The addition of an additional "responsibility" doesn't negate an existing one. HEB has no such encumbrances, but are solely obliged to their shareholders.


You are confusing theoretically and realistically.

Yes, Dewhurst has a theoretical obligation to his constituent. Practically / Realistically , he can't get elected without Charles Butt's money and Charley wants illegals. 
(apparently he couldn't get elected with Charley's money either, but when this was going on, he didn't know this).

Charley has a right to want illegal's , but his interest are contrary to what is good for the state. Yes, he has no obligation to the state, BUT People should be aware the money they are spending in his store are being used to pedal influence that may not be in line with their interest.

It appears by reading the thread, nobody cares, but I do, and so I throw out the reminder how he / HEB used his influence in the past.

That decision was only sighted to demonstrate how screwed the individual is in the political machine. The text of the decision blatantly states, the ability to buying influence is how the system works and it's not only legal, but it is accepted as a foundation of the system itself.

People need to realize, Charles Butts is a big political donor, but that does not mean he is a friend , even if he happens to give to your candidate. He is the example of the "Big Business" interest that have different motives than many of the rank and file.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Grumpy365 said:


> You are confusing theoretically and realistically.
> 
> *Yes, Dewhurst has a theoretical obligation to his constituent.* Practically / Realistically , he can't get elected without Charles Butt's money and Charley wants illegals.
> (apparently he couldn't get elected with Charley's money either, but when this was going on, he didn't know this).
> ...


 So you agree with me. Thank you very much.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Shop at HEB*

HEB is "My Store". Best prices, good selection from which to choose. House brands are lower priced and good quality.
While I may not participate, their seasonal events like boiled crawfish and broiled Mexican peppers are interesting.
I had rather not go to Wally World but I do on occasion to buy misc. household items. While there if I need canned food or paper items I buy for convenience.
I feel sorry for those folks who carry all those grudges.
One thing I don't sub on is Blue Bell.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OthvexTSRK0
Its all about the Benjamins...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link Grumpy


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Baytown*



WillieP said:


> or Baytown.


We to poor for a big HEB...Mt. Belvieu has one in the works..MAYBE.?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

The only thing about HEB that I don't like is the owners politics. Unfortunately, there is only two choices in Kerrville. Wal-Mart or HEB

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

So where do you shop Grumpy?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

HEB is a predatory, nasty piece of business. They systematically went into towns all over Texas, sold at low prices long enough to drive out their home town competition, and then raised their prices to make up for lost time. And they did it over and over and over again. It was a lot worse before Wal Mart started keeping them somewhat honest.

Once upon a time, they sold USDA Choice in all their meat markets. They downgraded to USDA Select, across the board. So they lowered their meat prices, and apologized...right? Nope. They kept the prices EXACTLY the same, and started running commercials about their "boutique meat markets" in every store. (Their words, not mine.) They did everything they could to distract customers from the truth. And they didn't bring back any Choice or Prime beef until they started getting some competition.

I used to own retail stores. I never leased in an HEB-anchored strip, but I had friends who did. HEB is very creative in the number of ways they can screw over their tenants. But my favorite is when they go into direct competition with a tenant, if they become successful enough. Popular Chinese restaurant down the way? They start selling Chinese food. Video rentals take off? They open up a video rental store.

Go into one of their stores, and look at how much of their self space they have taken over with HEB/HCF branded products. Very often you have trouble finding your lifetime favorite national brand. The story they told was that they do it to "keep their prices low". But if you look carefully, their off-brand is often just as expensive as the "high-priced" brands they were protecting us from. Sometimes, through creative packaging, their brand is actually higher. (Always check the per-ounce price on their stuff.) Some of their stuff sucks, but some actually IS the national brand, but in an HEB box. HEB doesn't have to pay for all that expensive advertising - you'd think they could do better on price, wouldn't you? It's almost like they have an agreement with the national brands, in exchange for private-labeling their stuff. But that would be price fixing, and they would never do that.

They allegedly had an agreement with Randall's to stay out of the Houston market, in exchange for Randall's staying out of the SA market. That would also likely be illegal, but no one tried real hard to prove it. But there must be some reason why HEB avoided competing in Houston for so long - they were never scared of Albertsons, or Safeway, or anyone else. Of course, after a while they reneged on their alleged deal, and moved into Houston anyway. Could all be coincidence.

I absolutely hated HEB. Until I moved to the East Coast, and had to shop at places like Food Lion. Suddenly I missed HEB worse than I can tell you. There were times I would have killed to be able to shop at an HEB. And I promised that when I came back, I would never gripe about them again. HEB is the worst - except for all the others.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

That is the perfect description of free market and capitalism....


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a fan. They built an HEB about 3-4 yrs. ago out by us and I never shop anywhere else. I can get Prime Beef any day of the week and a lot of their store brands are better than the name brands. It beats the heck out of shopping at my local Wal-Mart


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> HEB is a predatory, nasty piece of business. They systematically went into towns all over Texas, sold at low prices long enough to drive out their home town competition, and then raised their prices to make up for lost time. And they did it over and over and over again. It was a lot worse before Wal Mart started keeping them somewhat honest.
> 
> Once upon a time, they sold USDA Choice in all their meat markets. They downgraded to USDA Select, across the board. So they lowered their meat prices, and apologized...right? Nope. They kept the prices EXACTLY the same, and started running commercials about their "boutique meat markets" in every store. (Their words, not mine.) They did everything they could to distract customers from the truth. And they didn't bring back any Choice or Prime beef until they started getting some competition.
> 
> ...


 I remember Food Lion when I was stationed up in Newport News, Va. We were buying some of our groceries at a Food Lion and it came out in the news that they were regrinding outdated hamburger with bleach to kill the smell and repackaging it. We quit buying there and bought meat at the commisary instead.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Always have


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like my HEB, here in South Montgomery County... they keep Kroger in line competing with weekly sales. They have never failed to accept any returned products, and their staff, is extremely friendly!!! Much better than competitors.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

mas360 said:


> That is the perfect description of free market and capitalism....


This. Love the new HEB Plus down the road from me. Always notice how happy the folks working there seem to be as well. Says a lot about a company...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

We drive 50 miles one way to the big HEB.


----------

